# Need help with setting up a 1 gal emersed



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Need help with setting up a 1 gal emersed. OK so I have a one gallon tank and some flourite red. The one gallon is about 6" wide and 4-5" tall.

OK so what else would I need can I set it in a window where the sun light can hit it or would I have to buy a light for it.

I am really lost and this emersed style setup has really caught my attention for the past couple of day so any and all help would be great. I really have no idea on what it takes to make an emersed setup. Oh and another question would I need to add co2 and other ferts?


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Growing emmerse aquatic plants is fairly simple, their needs are just light and moisture, they get their co2 from directly from the air and nutrients from the soil...so it does not need to be supply. I discover growing emmerse aquatic plant on accident. What I did is I left a 20 gallon tank outside I was throwing away that use to have plants in them, leaving only about 3 inches of water line with the plants cut to just touching the surface of the water. I cover it with a plastic lid to prevent any mosquitos from breeding or attract any other garden foreingners. Days past, the tank slowly build up moisture and the plants find their way and grew out of the water line growing into their emmerse form. Whatever you do, do not place them in direct sunlight, the water will heat up suprisingly fast and kill the plant. Choose a shaded area with a small amount of sunlight lit up so that you can see the plant without trouble. For substrate, It doesnt have to be fancy flourite, what I did is add a bit of garden soil(1 inch), some osmoscote and top it off with a layer of sand or profile(3 times the thickness of the soil) that should take care of the nutrients problem. Even though flourite is a premium substrate, it does not provide the sufficent NPK your plants need in their emmerse life. I did this setup on a 20 gallons so all measurement you must recalculate how it will work on a 1 gallon. Now you have to ask yourself "what plants am I growing emmerse?" because each plants react differently in emmerse culture, some might require special care or they will melt, Toninas for example. Somes species that works well in emmerse set up--Ammania Gracillis, Althernanthera sp, Anubias, Bacopa, Cryptocoryne, Echinodorus sp, Hydrocotyle sp, Hygrophila sp, Ludwigia sp. This is gonna be a bit dirty, so good luck!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you do decide to just use the Flourite instead of soil you will want to add fertilizers. Perhaps the easiest one to use is to top off the tank with fish water from another tank. That should be pleny to get them going. Direct sunlight is best so find a southerly window if possible. 

Initially fill the tank with fish water so it is a couple inches above the flourite. Then plant the stems you want to convert in the flourite. Use small stems that don't come above the top of the water when planted. Let the tank evaporate and the plants should convert over time. It does take time. 2-3 weeks for most stems IME.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Use full sunlight if you're in the northern region, full sunlight in Texas...a bit too hot.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

oceanaqua said:


> Use full sunlight if you're in the northern region, full sunlight in Texas...a bit too hot.


True, true..not being from the midwest I don't think of those things.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Wow thanks for all the replies. I am going to have to put this idea on the shelf for a while. So I can finish my 29 gallon and get it going.

I have 2 tanks right now that need to be tweaked right now so that everything is go and growing well. I really don't want to stat another one without getting these done first. I thought it was going to be as simple as putting the plants in and forget about them. But then again nothing in this hobby is.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I should clarify one point I made. Only let the tank evaporate to the point that the water is at the same level as the top of the substrate. Once things get going you can keep the water level about 1/2"-1" above the substrate.


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

will5 said:


> ... I thought it was going to be as simple as putting the plants in and forget about them. But then again nothing in this hobby is.


Actually, plants that grow emmerse does not need to be look after frequently like their submerge form. You only have to refill the water if it evaporate. Everything then is taken care by nature.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Aquadise said:


> Actually, plants that grow emmerse does not need to be look after frequently like their submerge form. You only have to refill the water if it evaporate. Everything then is taken care by nature.


Well, I meant I thought I could get away with just using the night light bulb that is already in the hood. Which I think is 6 or 7 watts. Don't want to have to spend any more money on lights right now. If I could get away with it I would do it in a heart beat.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Isn't sunlight free?


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Yes sunlight is free. I misread the part about the sunlight. I thought that it meant I could not use sun light. but let me figure out a place to set it up where it can get sun light and I will set it up.

So keep watching and I will take pics of stage by stage set up and if you guy/girls don't mind give me help along this new set up we will see if I can get thins going and growing. So keep watch and thanks for the help so far. Warning on the pics they will not be crystal clear because of my crappy camera.


----------

